# how many times have you been ripped off



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know its part of the game to lose money sometimes but damn a board rep from a very respected source took me for almost 1000.00  what would you do or done


----------



## Z82 (Jun 12, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

Start a thread about it.

Hope this helps !


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

whats the story?


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Never been ripped off . I do my research first . What board rep ? From what board ?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm curious too....I just went through your recent posts to see if you made any shit storms anywhere


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 12, 2013)

I got ripped off by pars for 600 bucks... MLG gave me a sweet deal to make up for it tho


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

I hate to say his name but he reps for anabolic temple and steroids for you. I just joined to forums here after leaving eroids.com that place is a joke so i made a couple post about myself he pm me i was asking him about gear here and whats some really good places, that's when he said he had a bunch left over of tren a test p test e mast dbol winny shit basically everything that i was wanting to run. we finally settled at 800.00 dollars sent western union. he said he would ship  it out the next day and he had a friend that would take care of that since he was not home. i never got my shit and its been 4 months im a very patient person but damn. he kept saying he will send me some test never got it. idk he always says i sent you 200.00 western union and says he sent me a pm on here with the number wrong. i even typed in his man on wu and the amount and nothing. fucking sucks im now a month behind on my house payment cuz i had to payback the guy that was going in on this with me


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya this is my first time ever posting anything like this i hate drama lol


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

damn 600.00 at least you got yours taking care of lol


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## custom (Jun 12, 2013)

raven04 said:


> I hate to say his name but he reps for anabolic temple and steroids for you. I just joined to forums here after leaving eroids.com that place is a joke so i made a couple post about myself he pm me i was asking him about gear here and whats some really good places, that's when he said he had a bunch left over of tren a test p test e mast dbol winny shit basically everything that i was wanting to run. we finally settled at 800.00 dollars sent western union. he said he would ship  it out the next day and he had a friend that would take care of that since he was not home. i never got my shit and its been 4 months im a very patient person but damn. he kept saying he will send me some test never got it. idk he always says i sent you 200.00 western union and says he sent me a pm on here with the number wrong. i even typed in his man on wu and the amount and nothing. fucking sucks im now a month behind on my house payment cuz i had to payback the guy that was going in on this with me


Wait bro, are you saying you brought off of a board rep and not a sponsor??????If you did that then that's really your bad


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

wow, thats fuckin crazy man....

I know exactly who you're talking about ...because I did see a small shit storm through your posts but it didn't coincide with either sponsor


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Agreed ^^^  BUT IF ITS A CURRENT BOARD REP HE NEEDS TO BE DEALT WITH AS SOON AS POSSIBLE AND PUBLICLY


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

i thought bigbenj was banned?


----------



## Intense (Jun 12, 2013)

I took a chance the other day and bought merchandise from a member/rep....










everything went better than expected


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Agreed ^^^  BUT IF ITS A CURRENT BOARD REP HE NEEDS TO BE DEALT WITH AS SOON AS POSSIBLE AND PUBLICLY




well, look through this cats posts and you'll see who it is.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

Intense said:


> I took a chance the other day and bought merchandise from a member/rep....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've bought stuff from people I'm tight with and have known for years but that's about it...and I mean, as an aside from a source

I've used a few sources here


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

custom you do have a point but at the same time you got to think a board rep is suppost to be honest and live up to their job and not rip ppl off. i believe do whatever it takes to make things right. shervi its crazy huh i think ive been pretty nice about it and ya murf it should be dealt with how can you trust reps on here if they rip you off in the same since


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well, look through this cats posts and you'll see who it is.



I agreed with customs post . I dont know how you squeezed in the middle lol . You werent there at first


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah...I'd be super fucking pissed if I was you
I get why you paid your bro back but at the same time ...idk...I'd do the same thing

genuinely sorry you're stuck in a bad spot because of it

it'd be different if it was your own money to spend


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

murf23 said:


> I agreed with customs post . I dont know how you squeezed in the middle lol . You werent there at first




lolol...sorry


buying from the rep themselves and not the source is a bad move.

I agree as well....but I say let them death match over it


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

that is not cool..i though that dude was ok..he better sort this shit asap


----------



## custom (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes the rep must be exposed. There are good reps and horrible reps out there and its a shame that people just can beat another person out of hard earned money.


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya i trust way to easy and shit lol


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

before his name gets out there i strongly suggest the rep in question to sort that mess out..nobody likes a thief but to rip someone of gear is like taking a bite out of starving african kid's mouth..


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya it took me 3 months to get that money gathered up.  i wish he would just make it right for once and quite promising shit that never happends. all i gotta say is lesson learned big time


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 12, 2013)

raven04 said:


> I hate to say his name but he reps for anabolic temple and steroids for you. I just joined to forums here after leaving eroids.com that place is a joke so i made a couple post about myself he pm me i was asking him about gear here and whats some really good places, that's when he said he had a bunch left over of tren a test p test e mast dbol winny shit basically everything that i was wanting to run. we finally settled at 800.00 dollars sent western union. he said he would ship  it out the next day and he had a friend that would take care of that since he was not home. i never got my shit and its been 4 months im a very patient person but damn. he kept saying he will send me some test never got it. idk he always says i sent you 200.00 western union and says he sent me a pm on here with the number wrong. i even typed in his man on wu and the amount and nothing. fucking sucks im now a month behind on my house payment cuz i had to payback the guy that was going in on this with me




I got mixed up a rep beat you for the gear, or anabolic temple screwed you over?? AT usually get shit done i dont see why they would


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> before his name gets out there i strongly suggest the rep in question to sort that mess out..nobody likes a thief but to rip someone of gear is like taking a bite out of starving african kid's mouth..


Very nicely put bro isn't nothing like picking up cans on the side of the street to save money for gear


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

no bro it was a rep AT wouldn't ever do that. this guy just had extra gear supposably to get rid of and it was from them


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

btw i have some extra leftovers..pm me bro


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 12, 2013)

you all can send me some money if you want...

but I am probably down a few G's... Lost 2k on hgh and then some stuff here and there that i gave up on. sponsors forgot to add in stuff and ect.. Or get sent the wrong product so its basically worthless unless I sale it.. Then factor in bunk hgh I think I have gone through 4 blue top kits that have been fake from multiple sponsors. 3 of the kits were made good on, but if I didn't run serums on them then I would have been screwed which is i get BL done for EVERY hgh kit now.


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya that's something that i prob wont ever risk is hgh to unpredictable


----------



## Intense (Jun 12, 2013)

The dudes online right now and wont post in here.


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya its always like that hell i even had his number


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Intense said:


> The dudes online right now and wont post in here.




Shit is getting real now


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 12, 2013)

wowwww man thats fuckeddd up, dont worry he will get fucked twice as hard as he did to you sooner or later, he cant run forever


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

that's the way i look at it. reputation is everything and his just went to shit quick but hey i gave him 4 months to make it right that's more than enough time. i was going to let him pay me back monthly even or get me some damn gear


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

OUT HIM IMMEDIETLY . FUCK HIM . DESTROY HIS REPUTATION AND LEAVE NO DOUBT ABOUT WHAT HE DID AND WHO HE IS !


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

that sounds great to me bro.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Waiting on you ^^^^   Anything goes in AG . Let it rip


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 12, 2013)

raven04 said:


> that sounds great to me bro.


Dooooooooooooo it! He's waitin on his


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

let's just wait with the name calling..i've pm'd the rep in question so its up to him to sort this out before it gets out of hand..these thing tend to get nasty when it actually can be dealt with in professional manner in the first place


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ok sounds good maybe i should have brought this to attention along time ago


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

Tisk tisk... But I bet this isn't as clear as it seems.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ thats why I haven't actually said who it was...sometimes aren't quite the way one person sees it

there one person version, the other persons version and somewhere in the middle is the truth ..usually anyway

once ina while someones just a fuckin douche


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you all can send me some money if you want...
> 
> but I am probably down a few G's... Lost 2k on hgh and then some stuff here and there that i gave up on. sponsors forgot to add in stuff and ect.. Or get sent the wrong product so its basically worthless unless I sale it.. Then factor in bunk hgh I think I have gone through 4 blue top kits that have been fake from multiple sponsors. 3 of the kits were made good on, but if I didn't run serums on them then I would have been screwed which is i get BL done for EVERY hgh kit now.



Im with you on this...test it right off the bat. I don't even wanna waste cheap pins if its bunk


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

i still have most of the messages goes back to a month


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2013)

I just try to work things out when things don't go right. If the other party doesn't make it right I gut his reputation but it rarely needs to be taken to that level. Most shops and reps just need a bit of time to correct things. I got hammered for 6 kits once. All was worked out in the end though.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah I just bought two kits and promised I'd ruin his rep if they were shit and he didn't make good on it


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya that's what ive been trying to do this has been going on since the beginning of feb every week their is a new excuse. im not looking to get him in trouble i just want the stuff that i paid for or at least some of my money. bro he was going to get evicted and needed 120.00 so i sent it to him in exchange for some var


----------



## Watson (Jun 12, 2013)

still waiting on my book on anabolics.............the guy said he would send it right away...........hes on thin ice!


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I just try to work things out when things don't go right. If the other party doesn't make it right I gut his reputation but it rarely needs to be taken to that level. Most shops and reps just need a bit of time to correct things. I got hammered for 6 kits once. All was worked out in the end though.




If all our words carried the weight your does Heavy then 99 out of 100 times it would be handled quietly . They dont settle with you cause think your a kool guy . This person took advantage of a so called nobody cause he thought he can cause who would care what this noob says . FUCK ALL THAT TRY TO HANDLE IT PRIVATELY TALK .... From the looks of it that what its seems he;s been doing . Your word can literally destroy a source Heavy so all you have to do is make 1 threat to take it public if the problem is not dealt with . Remember we are not you Heavy . This rep has been laughing at this guy since FEB . Enough is enough. Raven took it public so now lets deal with it here in AG and see both sides of the story


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 12, 2013)

raven04 said:


> custom you do have a point but at the same time you got to think a *board rep is suppost to be honest and live up to their job and not rip ppl off.* i believe do whatever it takes to make things right. shervi its crazy huh i think ive been pretty nice about it and ya murf it should be dealt with how can you trust reps on here if they rip you off in the same since



You do realize that steroids are illegal drugs, and that somewhat makes board reps little pusher guys for drug dealers. Can't believe there would be any dis honest drug dealer types around .


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Agreed > But if  rep is caught blatantly ripping somebody off we should call him out . No ?


Edit    If any member is caught ripping off another member he or she should be called out . Just my opinion


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes.... I think we should pick 1 rep a week and bash him, just for shits and giggles ..


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 12, 2013)

He should at least explain it from his side, no matter how good or bad it may be.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Should be a poll to chose next rep to be destroyed


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't like where this is going


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

AG


----------



## the_predator (Jun 12, 2013)

^It never gets boring in here does it...let the fucking good times roll


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

I know the man in question and this does not sound like his character... Not trying to discredit the op.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

I just want to here both sides now that its in the open forum ... OP seems to be sincere so far . And we truly dont know anybodys true character until there is money involved . You know how many people I thought I knew > actual friends . Then money came into play and bla bla bla


----------



## raven04 (Jun 12, 2013)

exactly he seemed like a really good guy and seemed to be reputable but when I did send money and nothing in return that's whats fucked up. second it seemed like his rep points and comments he made to other ppl was good and solid. all im wanting is either my gear or money


----------



## murf23 (Jun 12, 2013)

As far as what we both want it might differ a lil bit so if any mod has pm'd you to quiet down for a minute until he or she can try to help you then defenitly  give them a chance to try to get something for you . Cash or gear . I just want the skumbags name and if its true what you say then I want his rep destroyed . Give the mods 1 chance to do what you couldnt and if that dont work you need to hand his ass over . 1 more chance for this guy and he better act fast . You want reprecusions and I just want blood lol .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

most people would steal if the opp  presented itself...sad ....its one of two people


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2013)

raven04 said:


> exactly he seemed like a really good guy and seemed to be reputable but when I did send money and nothing in return that's whats fucked up. second it seemed like his rep points and comments he made to other ppl was good and solid. all im wanting is either my gear or money



Dude ive told you countless times your gear will ship, this isnt walmart.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

lol...cliche


----------



## Intense (Jun 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I know the man in question and this does not sound like his character... Not trying to discredit the op.




I was going to say the same thing when I saw who the accused guy is. But then I also saw that he was logged on with no comment lol. 

Hopefully it's just a fluke for both and you guys sake, hate to see a bro with a good rep go dirty.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 12, 2013)

Service Recovery - Service Guarantee - Fast times at Ridgemond High - YouTube


----------



## raven04 (Jun 13, 2013)

ya I don't want it either guys I just want my gear or cash and then leave it at that.


----------



## raven04 (Jun 13, 2013)

murf it he don't get it fixed I will def give you his name bro


----------



## XYZ (Jun 13, 2013)

This "rep" has had since Feb. to send out the goods, hasn't happened.  This is a pile of BS.  

Whoever this rep is get off your ass and ship this guys stuff, PERIOD.

THIS GUY IS GETTING NOWHERE with being nice sending PM's and playing the waiting game.  I don't care how long the guy has been here and if others think he is a "good bro" or not.  Bottom line:  This guy is out x amount of money and no "rep" is doing a damn thing to help him out.

This rep needs to get in here and do some explaining, good or bad.  The longer he avoids this thread the worse it's going to get.

We have one side of the story we need the other.

Longworthb where are you?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

shit just got real


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

cat's out of the bag now


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

yeup


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was burn't by the best, Big BenJ 400 clams


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 13, 2013)

I have only been burnt with growth. But that has happened several times.

longs bro got to pony up and own this thing... Your silence is more incriminating then anything you could say.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jimmy's right longs, take a bite of the shit sandwich


----------



## XYZ (Jun 13, 2013)

All I'm saying is there are two sides to the story and we have one side, where is the other?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 13, 2013)

There's got to be some kind of honor in this game, people are taking risks sending cash to people they don't know or have never seen before.

Come on, imagine the shoe being on the other foot, it sux!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

i've ordered a flying drone from WP..it's been now 3 months..


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

^^XYZ you are 100% correct^^


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i've ordered a flying drone from WP..it's been now 3 months..




fuck with the price of their gear how much did THAT cost?


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> There's got to be some kind of honor in this game, people are taking risks sending cash to people they don't know or have never seen before.
> 
> Come on, imagine the shoe being on the other foot, it sux!


It sucks when the shoe is on the other foot, I can vouch for that


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> fuck with the price of their gear how much did THAT cost?



If you want you can barrow mine... Shit it's parked outside of you bedroom window right now anyways!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i've ordered a flying drone from WP..it's been now 3 months..



is real funny how you onry customer who not recieve drone ... real funny


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^played in my awl lotewys


----------



## murf23 (Jun 13, 2013)

cube789 said:


> is real funny how you onry customer who not recieve drone ... real funny



Too fucking funny bro


----------



## raven04 (Jun 13, 2013)

exactly I want his story and the list of excuses this time. hell like I said earlier I had a buddy go in on it with me I gave his money back so he wouldn't lose out. I want my friends to trust me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2013)

So what is going on with this?  At this point either the OP got scammed or he didn't.  4 months and still waiting for answers sure looks like a scam to me.  If there are in fact two sides to every story, where is the rep's side?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

XYZ said:


> This "rep" has had since Feb. to send out the goods, hasn't happened.  This is a pile of BS.
> 
> Whoever this rep is get off your ass and ship this guys stuff, PERIOD.
> 
> ...



never trust a skinny ab douche...


----------



## murf23 (Jun 13, 2013)

THIS ^^^^^ . Real anavar and primo are expensive . Big bulky guys will never fuck you . FUCKING AB GUYS . NEVER TRUST EM .


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

hey...where do skinny chicks fall in all this.....fuckers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

what the hell is that!


----------



## murf23 (Jun 13, 2013)

Skinny chicks use low dose var . But these fucking ab guys need to sceam cash from anywhere they can to afford all that primo and var . NEVER TRUST AB GUYS !!!  NEVER !!!!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

I do use a fuckload of var


I mean...I hear skinny chicks use a fuckload of var


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

I got stung by Raws n More for 600 for some bulk var. After a few months of thinly veiled threats I got my money back, plus some apology money 

I've had other dudes rip me off. Dudes I thought I had a good relationship with ripped me off for 1500. I'm hoping because he got busted, not because he's a thieving cocksucker


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

break his legs anyway Captn




my rule with gear is never spend money you can't afford to lose...and that includes goin in on orders with peeps

I also wont buy it from someone I haven't known for at least years unless its direct from the source and then I let people I know go first on that action and still take a long time to decide if I wanna place an order.

idk, I'm paranoid


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

^^ yeah same principle as with gamblinf


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah, because thats what you're doin...gambling


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

nother thing I've never understood is running a cycle without accounting for every single scenario...breaking a vial or a cpl of amps...having ai's on the ready of the correct variety for any possible scenario....ditto for pct

who runs out of gear mid cycle? then fuckin melts about it when shipping time isn't fast enuff?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

you're guilty of this??

negged


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you're guilty of this??
> 
> negged


in response to calling it gambling


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

oh...well it is

customs may grab it...fuckin post office may open it, neighbor steal it and think wtf? when they open it
source may never actually send it..source may get pinched before you get your shit shipped but AFTER you've paid
it may be totally bunk if its ugl...it may be totally bunk even if it has pretty bayer labels

its gambling man...you just gotta make the surest bet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

I kno


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i've ordered a flying drone from WP..it's been now 3 months..



No sponsor bashing. First warning.


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2013)

I just got some bunk mtr. Sucks because i got it for free. I got ripped off.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2013)

Longworthb has been sent several PM's by the mods as of yesterday.

We'll keep an eye on his login status, posts and anything else.

This thread will not go by the waste side.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> No sponsor bashing. First warning.



insulting mod..2 points


----------



## raven04 (Jun 14, 2013)

thanks xyz I appreciate this bro


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 14, 2013)

raven04 said:


> thanks xyz I appreciate this bro



you know that you gonna have to give a cut to xyz from the recovered money,right?


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Longworthb has been sent several PM's by the mods as of yesterday.
> 
> We'll keep an eye on his login status, posts and anything else.
> 
> This thread will not go by the waste side.



Does this mean i can bang his girl now?


----------



## raven04 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have no problem with that lol



[SIL] said:


> you know that you gonna have to give a cut to xyz from the recovered money,right?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does this mean i can bang his girl now?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm feeling a neg rapein in this reps near future.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Longworthb has been sent several PM's by the mods as of yesterday.
> 
> We'll keep an eye on his login status, posts and anything else.
> 
> This thread will not go by the waste side.



That dude??? Surprised, but you never can be sure on the interwebs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 14, 2013)

there has been an abundance of sub 170 pound steroid dealers on the forum...so weird


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

you are a lady


----------



## SheriV (Jun 15, 2013)

I was playin


----------



## Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> there has been an abundance of sub 170 pound steroid dealers on the forum...so weird



Why is that weird?
Like attracts like.
There probably is an abundance on the forum of sub 170 pound teenagers with suck ass genetics for weight training and high intensity bodybuilding with poor genetics / steroid receptors that think taking enhancements means that they will look like a mag ad. pic of an 250+ 6% BF IFBB pro


----------



## SheriV (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ probably...also....I weigh right around 170...comp weight is more like 150 so I'm not exactly little


----------



## Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ^^^ probably...also....I weigh right around 170...comp weight is more like 150 so I'm not exactly little



What is your height?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ^^^ probably...also....I weigh right around 170...comp weight is more like 150 so I'm not exactly little


down with the thickness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Why is that weird?
> Like attracts like.
> There probably is an abundance on the forum of sub 170 pound teenagers with suck ass genetics for weight training and high intensity bodybuilding with poor genetics / steroid receptors that think taking enhancements means that they will look like a mag ad. pic of an 250+ 6% BF IFBB pro


I cant relate...the last time I was 170 I was probly 11 years old


----------



## SheriV (Jun 15, 2013)

Bowden said:


> What is your height?




a little over 5' 8"


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 15, 2013)

I got some low dosed test and even Heavy said my labs were weak, brought it to the sponsors attention and they emailed me back that I didn't know what I was doing. I was really pissed but I didn't have a meltdown, I just found a new sponsor. Its the risk you take.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 15, 2013)

Gotta go back to page 1 bro . Your out of the loop . ^^^^^^^


----------



## murf23 (Jun 16, 2013)

Updates ? Has he even logged on ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

few days ago


----------



## CG (Jun 16, 2013)

Longworth?!? Nigger used to live in my hood. Always wanted to sfw with me. Call out his bitch too?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 17, 2013)

He's had plenty of time to respond here.   Only Mods know if he is answering their PM's.   Doesn't look good though.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 17, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> He's had plenty of time to respond here.   Only Mods know if he is answering their PM's.   Doesn't look good though.



Never would've suspected him of this kind of shit. Goes to show you really can't tell. The worst part is its any easy thing to remedy; give dude his fucking money back, lay out your final lame ass excuse for taking so long and never rep for anyone again. We may not trust you, but we'll let you hang out in AG some cause its the island of misfit toys anyway. Just dont fucking scam people God damn it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ pretty much. Dude is running off with what? A couple of hundred bucks?? There's got to be more to the story. What's his Mrs saying?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't agree with draggin the missus in to it unless she was somehow involved.

you cant ever control what another person does so why have her take any of the rap? ask her maybe what the score is but thats about it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

they live in a tiny apartment with no furniture...thye only been together a little while and met on the fuking internet....skinny ab dude was fapping to her pics on here....this is one of the biggest reasons I don't get why inactive posters who rarely if ever post...and clearly don't workout on a reg basis...get mod spots and rep positions....we are bbers...lifters whatever...don't we want to socialize with like minded people...people that don't train obviously have something else in mind....but you guys act like im crazy....if this guy was posting vids or even reg pics and training updates there would have already been a line of conversation open....and proof of his validity....hey look a skinny dude always posting about why he cant workout....rarely post at all....lets make him a rep and send him money....whoever did it is a dumbass


----------



## cube789 (Jun 17, 2013)

ffs I'm thoroughly dissapointed in Longworth
good to see this community doing what it does best, looking out for a member

shit I remember my problems with AT ..... prolly wouldnt have got anywhere if it werent for you gays supporting me. Was shocked when longworth and ontop became reps after what happened between me an AT ...

 classic isreali pincer movement
 but then Caps right, apart from azza, who the hell would jew the forum for a couple hundred ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't agree with draggin the missus in to it unless she was somehow involved.
> 
> you cant ever control what another person does so why have her take any of the rap? ask her maybe what the score is but thats about it.



You missed my point. Dude isn't answering pm's, maybe the Mrs got some answers. I'm not suggesting placing the blame on her.

@KOS - this isn't just a bb forum, it's a lifestyle forum


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

yes but if someone lifts they obviously have a need for this forum....there is nearly no one in rocky mount va to talk about bbing with....if you are a guy who doesn't post regularly and does not discuss training(because you don't fuking lift) if you lose the forum priviledge due to being a fuking liar then what is the consequence?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ffs I'm thoroughly dissapointed in Longworth
> good to see this community doing what it does best, looking out for a member
> 
> shit I remember my problems with AT ..... prolly wouldnt have got anywhere if it werent for you gays supporting me. Was shocked when longworth and ontop became reps after what happened between me an AT ...
> ...



they don't post much at all....and neither works out on the reg...would be awesome reps....why are you confused


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

I was thinking of Curt James. He's a bb fan, and contributes a lot to this forum in many ways. I don't care if he's not jerked.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 17, 2013)

i dunno, jus never suspected them being scamming types. But then again benj wasnt either 
i'm too fukin soft : (


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i dunno, jus never suspected them being scamming types. But then again benj wasnt either
> i'm too fukin soft : (



Benj wasn't so much dishonest, just fkg stupid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I was thinking of Curt James. He's a bb fan, and contributes a lot to this forum in many ways. I don't care if he's not jerked.


curt has lifted off and on for years and he post constantly....non active near non trainers as reps....wtf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i dunno, jus never suspected them being scamming types. But then again benj wasnt either
> i'm too fukin soft : (



its a pc world....don't hurt nobodys feelings with real life


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> curt has lifted off and on for years and he post constantly....non active near non trainers as reps....wtf



Yeah I hear you on that one. Some companies make poor choices in reps. But it's their choice.


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

I say draw and quarter his woman, 5 says he doesn't show. 

No but seriously, only reason I asked if anyone heard from her, was that it was my impression they live together, and either she's got a good explanation, or she's in the wind too. 

Not like you can get far with that much dough.


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

Side note: female party in question has not posted in 14 days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

World Pharma gears never tasted so sweet!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I liked longs. We had a dialog outside of the direct forum. And his choice of women has to count for something! But on the human side of things you got to hope he's not in such a bad spot that he's restorting to this type of stuff out of nescessity. Not say a forum name is that valuable but it takes time to develop. I mean I do the best to protect mine with mangina, ass and shit pics!

not that in giving him leverage here. He should sack the fuck up and own this. But lets not kid ourselves; if your waiting for him, you better get a pillow, a snuggie and some jergens/tissues cause its going to be a while.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I liked longs. We had a dialog outside of the direct forum. And his choice of women has to count for something! But on the human side of things you got to hope he's not in such a bad spot that he's restorting to this type of stuff out of nescessity. Not say a forum name is that valuable but it takes time to develop. I mean I do the best to protect mine with mangina, ass and shit pics!
> 
> not that in giving him leverage here. He should sack the fuck up and own this. But lets not kid ourselves; if your waiting for him, you better get a pillow, a snuggie and some jergens/tissues cause its going to be a while.


tomya will b in Chicago today or tomm


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tomya will b in Chicago today or tomm



Omg... You need me to "check in" on her? I'm sure at this point it would be like a pavlogs dog thing... There the moment I see her I will have an awkwardly evident boner.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

nah...she will be with her aunt,mom and my kid....after you met her mom youd be terrified


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes but if someone lifts they obviously have a need for this forum....there is nearly no one in rocky mount va to talk about bbing with....if you are a guy who doesn't post regularly and does not discuss training(because you don't fuking lift) if you lose the forum priviledge due to being a fuking liar then what is the consequence?



This is a decent point.  I struggle to post regularly.   Fucking life happens and I get busy, if i have to choose between posting here and taking care of my shit, I take care of my shit.   I'm not responsible for anything here though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

you have an active training journal that you post semi regularly in....the leader of the training journal section does not


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah...she will be with her aunt,mom and my kid....after you met her mom youd be terrified



maybe she will counteract my boner and allow me to speak like a normal human being


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

she is like the embodiment of turn off....


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

lololol



in regards to who makes a rep or mod and who doesn't

to be frank. I'm somewhat new to this board but not elsewhere. I actually know a very large section of this board elsewhere and have for about 5 years now.
I don't think its entirely accurate to say someone needs to have a certain amount of time in or participation in a particular place, however a good base of knowledge/familiarity with training diet and gearz abuse is pretty crucial and well as the ability to respond quickly and accurately is key.

and I'm gonna guess in longworths case in this mess (just a guess) the guy is making desperate acts for desperate measures.

he absolutely should figure out a way to make good on it if this is in fact how it went down and probably starting with not dodging it.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're so level headed and to be totally frank, it's quite a turn on!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

:


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

I could be totally wrong here. But, I got the feeling something was off about longworth, his comments were written like and his claims stated he had used most every single AAS, AI, DA, HGH and most every peptide made. Yet his pic looked like he may have done weekly push-ups, ate clean and never ran a single cycle. Who knows...


----------



## raven04 (Jun 17, 2013)

all I know is hes a bitch lol it would be awesome to get my money back or something in return but I doubt that will happen from feb to now and nothings changed. wonder how many other ppl hes ripped off. if I did the shit he said he has done I would be fuckin huge lol and sheriv even if he did get in to some kind of trouble he should still fix the mess up that he created and let the ppl  know on this forum hes trying to make it right. its amazing how ppl are behind their mask huh


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

raven04 said:


> all I know is hes a bitch lol it would be awesome to get my money back or something in return but I doubt that will happen from feb to now and nothings changed. wonder how many other ppl hes ripped off. if I did the shit he said he has done I would be fuckin huge lol and sheriv even if he did get in to some kind of trouble he should still fix the mess up that he created and let the ppl  know on this forum hes trying to make it right. its amazing how ppl are behind their mask huh



You call him at all recently ?


----------



## raven04 (Jun 18, 2013)

it was last week before I posted all this that I tried to call and like always never answers nor receive txt msg back


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

This is just a thought, bear with me. Never send any monies or anything to  members who just pop up and become a rep.  make sure the person you're dealing with has been here awhile and has many posts, that's gonna let you know the person you're dealing with just isn't going to up and vanish with your gear or cash.

And this goes for sponsors that have been around here for sometime, too.

And I hate to read this crap. Raven, if I had a couple of Xtras laying around I'd send them to you.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Updates ? Has he even logged on ?



He has failed to respond to any PM's and has logged in since.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> He's had plenty of time to respond here.   Only Mods know if he is answering their PM's.   Doesn't look good though.




I think it's safe to say that Longworthb is a scammer.  I have had the PM's sent to me from the victim and the excuses he gives are beyond pathetic.  FYI - I asked for the PM's to be sent so I could see what was really going on from a third party point of view.

There will always be two sides to every story, in this case I totally, 100% believe the OP.

FUCK Longworthb, his excuses and everything else.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ pretty much. Dude is running off with what? A couple of hundred bucks?? There's got to be more to the story. What's his Mrs saying?



Bro, the list of excuses is BEYOND pathetic, I've read all of them.  NOTHING holds water here.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I liked longs. We had a dialog outside of the direct forum. And his choice of women has to count for something! But on the human side of things you got to hope he's not in such a bad spot that he's restorting to this type of stuff out of nescessity. Not say a forum name is that valuable but it takes time to develop. I mean I do the best to protect mine with mangina, ass and shit pics!
> 
> not that in giving him leverage here. He should sack the fuck up and own this. But lets not kid ourselves; if your waiting for him, you better get a pillow, a snuggie and some jergens/tissues cause its going to be a while.



With all due respect......

FUCK HIM.  He's had months to come through.  I don't give a sh*t as to what is going on in his life 3 months is complete and total BS.  THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR ANY OF THIS.  FUCK HIM.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, yeah, yeah............just show me the tits or GTFO!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah............just show me the tits or GTFO!



i think OP could also do with some tit pics to cheer him up. Come on Sheri... if u care ya gotta show it !


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

can they be anyone's tits?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> can they be anyone's tits?



No.  You and yours alone.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

that could be a pretty big disappointment

should have opted for someone elses tits


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> that could be a pretty big disappointment
> 
> should have opted for someone elses tits



I'll only be disappointed if I don't see them posted in the next 5 mins.  PM or in the forum will do.  GYCH.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



Negged.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

hahahahaha...WHAT! those are my tits!!! you reneged!!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> hahahahaha...WHAT! those are my tits!!! you reneged!!



You know what was supposed to happen, don't play stupid.

So we'll try this again, TITS OR GTFO.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

Girl, I know I don't have x ray vision!? Where's the skin?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

left it at home


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2013)

some tits would go great with this coffee : )


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

roid rage ^^^


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> left it at home



You sarcastic bitCh!

Yeah. That's a capital C. Do somethin about it


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

Tren roid rage !! ^^


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Tren roid rage !! ^^



A for effort. No budget for tren ATM. 

Speaking of ATM...

Pm me if you wanna make some cash, titless wonder


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> roid rage ^^^



Cube, the midget or myself ?

Besides, that's a made up term anyway.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

all of the above


roid horniness then?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, for that we're all guilty as charged.... Except for maybe the midget.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheriv........a selfish non-tit showing prude.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks XYZ for being as honest and truly calling like it is with out sugar coating it . I appreciate being told the way it is weather I like it or not . Glad to be here with SuperMods such as yourself


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you thanking XYZ for telling us about sheri or the scammer


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

Wtf!


----------



## murf23 (Jun 18, 2013)

Both ...Just dont like to see shit sugar coated ...Unless its Sherivs tits > They would be much more fun to lick if dipped in sugar first


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> This is just a thought, bear with me. Never send any monies or anything to  members who just pop up and become a rep.  make sure the person you're dealing with has been here awhile and has many posts, that's gonna let you know the person you're dealing with just isn't going to up and vanish with your gear or cash.
> 
> And this goes for sponsors that have been around here for sometime, too.
> 
> And I hate to read this crap. Raven, if I had a couple of Xtras laying around I'd send them to you.



Werd knigglet, that's a cool thing to do


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2013)

i like sugar coating..


----------



## murf23 (Jun 18, 2013)

On what ? ^^^


----------



## seyone (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


>



meh, I still rubbed one out to that.


----------



## raven04 (Jun 18, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> This is just a thought, bear with me. Never send any monies or anything to  members who just pop up and become a rep.  make sure the person you're dealing with has been here awhile and has many posts, that's gonna let you know the person you're dealing with just isn't going to up and vanish with your gear or cash.
> 
> And this goes for sponsors that have been around here for sometime, too.
> 
> And I hate to read this crap. Raven, if I had a couple of Xtras laying around I'd send them to you.


  thanks bro that means a lot I have def learned a valueable lesson here and a expensive one. the only thing that I want is to make sure he never does this again to anyone else. the way I look at it karma is a bitch and I believe he will get the worst of it at the end.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

raven04 said:


> thanks bro that means a lot I have def learned a valueable lesson here and a expensive one. the only thing that I want is to make sure he never does this again to anyone else. the way I look at it karma is a bitch and I believe he will get the worst of it at the end.



Dudes probably got aids. Check out his pics


----------



## murf23 (Jun 18, 2013)

Every time I see those ripped ab guys I always say to myself " That guy def got the virus so hes on goverment HGH thats why he so ripped and got abs like that " My fuckin tax dollars buys that scammer Longworth the good HGH


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2013)

lol funny how Z28 and heavylifter aint chimed in, they were like bff with longworth. Still postin everyday as well.
them niggs will be negged on sight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

They don't hang out in AG thou knigglet


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Who does / did Longworthb rep for?

Someone is receiving a PM from me in regards to their scamming board rep before I post up a thread about Longworthb and his scamming ways.  This guy is going to wish he never took money from Raven04.


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Anabolic Temple.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

It doesn't even matter anymore as he has been stripped of his "board rep" status.  Thanks though.


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah. It was AT. I can't believe the faggotry of this guy.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I think Anabolic Temple.




and SFY


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit

I steal money, have no shame and am a total fuckin' douchbag


----------



## raven04 (Jun 19, 2013)

so bro you say you sent it and sent me 3 messages on here which I never got I contacted western union and the only thing that they could confirm is no money was ever sent I helped you out when you needed it I sent you money for gear and I lost a lot of money. As far as the middle man you contacted me telling me that you had all this shit and you was just to busy to do it yourself. I trusted you bro period I don't rip ppl off. all you ever had is excuse after axcuse constantly and yet I send you 120.00 for your fucking rent and left work just for that. show some fucking respect and get your shit straight if you are gonna sell shit take care of it yourself. how many times did you say I will send it right after work and yet I never got a msg or a damn txt.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit



You're a liar and I have all of the PM's to back it up.  Nice try, FUCKING SCAMMER.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit



You also never responded to a number of PM's to tell your side of the story.  That was over a week ago.  LIAR.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lol funny how Z28 and heavylifter aint chimed in, they were like bff with longworth. Still postin everyday as well.
> them niggs will be negged on sight.



 HL and krista are good friends.  they are good peeps( so is Z)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit
> 
> I steal money, have no shame and am a total fuckin' douchbag



so u either a total fuking liar or a moron


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^^^ I say both


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> and SFY



Ugh... Shitty when a rep starts getting bad press.. Makes the company he represents look bad..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)

negged


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit
> 
> I steal money, have no shame and am a total fuckin' douchbag



The facts are out there.

I am going to neg you until you're deeper than Azza.  I'm going to destroy all of your credibility, if you don't leave I'm going to make things very miserable for you.

Give Raven04 back his money, apologize and all of this will end.

You've already gone into hiding.  You don't respond to PM's asking for your side of things, what the hell did you expect?

Pull your balls out of your GF's purse and own it.  Tell everyone you fuc*ed up and man up and fix your mess.  Stop being a bi*ch.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2013)

The money is on the way bro, just let me smoke the rest of this crack bro and I'll go to WU bro and send it ASAP bro!


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2013)

raven04 said:


> thanks bro that means a lot I have def learned a valueable lesson here and a expensive one. the only thing that I want is to make sure he never does this again to anyone else. the way I look at it karma is a bitch and I believe he will get the worst of it at the end.



...You can't protect anyone on the internet, if somebody beats you, what are you going to do ???   Call the Police ??


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 19, 2013)

So he was a board rep that scammed someone from the board. That's not enough to get banned?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The money is on the way bro, just let me smoke the rest of this crack bro and I'll go to WU bro and send it ASAP bro!



Broski *


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

AT and SFY could get some real credibility if they manned up and hooked op up


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> AT and SFY could get some real credibility if they manned up and hooked op up



I think someone outside of that group was going to help out the OP.  That would make things better.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> HL and krista are good friends.  they are good peeps( so is Z)



Don't bring me into this. After I met his this dick head in person I knew his type. Use and fucking abuse,
He always has a fucking excuse for things. I warned my GF about him and it still hurts me that she choose him over me. He has begged Z  for free gear bc his "friend" didn't ship it to him after he moved...blah blah blah 
Oh And now he is living with her no gear no job and does not lift!!!! Fuck that piece of shit


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money back.


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Don't bring me into this. After I met his this dick head in person I knew his type. Use and fucking abuse,
> He always has a fucking excuse for things. I warned my GF about him and it still hurts me that she choose him over me. He has begged Z  for free gear bc his "friend" didn't ship it to him after he moved...blah blah blah
> Oh And now he is living with her no gear no job and does not lift!!!! Fuck that piece of shit


 and as far as me asking z for gear it was because my test levels were tanking and I woulda done the same for him. U try flying from jersey with gear in your luggage. Of course I had to have someone ship it. And ya I'm living with her. Why? Because we're together. I have no job right now. Why? Because I sacrificed everything I had for my family

I am a lying no good piece of shit that uses people.  I am worthless.  I'm a loser and I should be raped by big black boys.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> and as far as me asking z for gear it was because my test levels were tanking and I woulda done the same for him. U try flying from jersey with gear in your luggage. Of course I had to have someone ship it. And ya I'm living with her. Why? Because we're together. I have no job right now. Why? Because I sacrificed everything I had for my family



Dude I have no respect for you......you don't know the shit you put her though when u were gone( who the fuck really how's the true bc u always have a great excuse) you told her everyday for three to four months that you were coming home that weekend. Your a fucking scammer and use people. Every week it was a different story...btw your guys relationship is built lies on both sides. You guys weren't faithful to each other.....get your shit together 

Oh and as far as you would do the same for him...u told him over six months ago you were going ship him some and never did....all lies


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not going to go back and forth with you over this hl. If u knew the entire story behind why I couldn't come back then u would understand but that's here nor there.


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

I've said what I gotta say and raven will get his money back as soon as I can get it. End of story. Never meant for him to get fucked over he's actually a really good dude.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## c4x (Jun 19, 2013)

Shit just got real


----------



## LCSULLA (Jun 19, 2013)

This is all very nice...BUT WHO THE FU@K IS KRISTA!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> This is all very nice...BUT WHO THE FU@K IS KRISTA!!!



Who fucking cares


----------



## LCSULLA (Jun 19, 2013)

I fucking care, chief.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jun 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> HL and krista are good friends.  they are good peeps( so is Z)



I thought so...


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

This is all very nice...BUT WHO THE FU@K IS LCSULLA!!!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

wow...this really blew up huh? no good


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> ok first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so i told him i could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes i told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone i got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and i hate the damn situation that happened and i told him i'll do whatever i can. Even told him i'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and i never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which i was going to send to him. The fact that i got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho i'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time i sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine i dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the i'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now i have no job because i lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when i can. Raven u got my word when i got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy i am and one way or another ull get ur money back.



what ?


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> and as far as me asking z for gear it was because my test levels were tanking and i woulda done the same for him. U try flying from jersey with gear in your luggage. Of course i had to have someone ship it. And ya i'm living with her. Why? Because we're together. I have no job right now. Why? Because i sacrificed everything i had for my family



huh ?


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

So your basically saying you sent him a chunk of money and it disappeared ???  REALLY BROSKI ?


----------



## LCSULLA (Jun 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> This is all very nice...BUT WHO THE FU@K IS LCSULLA!!!



Hahaha. Touche


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Don't bring me into this. After I met his this dick head in person I knew his type. Use and fucking abuse,
> He always has a fucking excuse for things. I warned my GF about him and it still hurts me that she choose him over me. He has begged Z  for free gear bc his "friend" didn't ship it to him after he moved...blah blah blah
> Oh And now he is living with her no gear *no job* and does not lift!!!! Fuck that piece of shit




I have one piece of advice for women. If a guy has no job, kick his ass to the curb. Its the *sure* sign he's a loser.


----------



## longworthb (Jun 19, 2013)

Heavy I just got moved back to Indianapolis not that long ago. I had to quit a damn good job I had to take care of my father. I've bad a job constantly since I was 16. As of now I'm doing come programming to bring in some money till I can find a decent job in this area


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^job is steroid whore


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

murf23 said:


> So your basically saying you sent him a chunk of money and it disappeared ???  REALLY BROSKI ?


Broski, he says he promises so it has to be true.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

When did being a thief become a "job".


----------



## s2h (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice work Longturdb.....


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money back.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

And btw, negged again.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> i have one piece of advice for women. If a guy has no job, kick his ass to the curb. Its the *sure* sign he's a loser.



qft


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Negged for scamming.Your Excuses are BS.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have not not laughed so hard and out loud in the longest fucking time ....THANK YOU [SIL] for post 262 
you are a genius


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just always know that any of you can trust me with any amount of money and I will take care of you. Come on, it's not like we are in illegal underground drug trafficking........oh wait........

Seriously, every purchase from a source is a risk. Never give your money to anyone but the source. Reps never have a need to handle money. Trust me, I'm a doctor......


----------



## cityboy21 (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked at this paragraph and said to myself there is no way in hell I am going to read all of that. Then I realized I already did. Fuck my life. 




[SIL] said:


> Ok first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money backOk first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money back.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 20, 2013)

this shit just took up my entire morning.. Fuck this drama... If i read it right.. Krista and long were together... Fuck sounds like you need to find your self a real man Krista..


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ya.. It's shitty


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off this is what happened. Me and him were talking and he was asking who to order from. I had a buddy that had a decent amount of gear and was in need of money so I told him I could get it for him cheap. Was suppose to be win win for both guys. I played the middleman. He sent the money and the guy never shipped. Yes I told raven it was me that had the gear because its dodgy if u tell someone I got this friend that is selling this shit. I've tried to send him the money repeatedly back and shit has happened to where it didn't get sent. I have apologized to him and I hate the damn situation that happened and I told him I'll do whatever I can. Even told him I'd send him my rep payment shipments for re payment. Well then sfy disappeared on me and I never received my last 2-3 moths of payment which I was going to send to him. The fact that I got stuck in the middle of the shit and my douchebag fucking friend didn't send the gear is fucked. Even tho I'm not the one that didn't send the shit its my fault he got screwed. The last time I sent him a chunk of money it showed received and he said he never got it. That's fine I dunno wtf happened but if he said he didn't get it then he didn't get it. I've been back and forth to jersey a shit load dealt with a crazy fucking ex pulling the I'm pregnant card dealt with my dad getting hooked on heroin then going to rehab then my mom trying to off herself so yes right now I have no job because I lost everything trying to help them. Shit happens that's not ravens fault. I still plan to fully pay him back when I can. Raven u got my word when I got the money ull get it back. I didn't mean for you to get fucked over that ain't the type of guy I am and one way or another ull get ur money back.



^^LIES.  More and more lies.  Negged.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2013)

I like where he says its dodgy to tell someone you are the middleman...the truth is dodgy? stfu


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I like where he says its dodgy to tell someone you are the middleman...the truth is dodgy? stfu



and lols @ middle man, he's the one who setup the deal yet he's the middle man


----------



## murf23 (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the part where he says he sent a CHUNK of money already lmao


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the part where he is red and someone beat the sh*t out of him.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

Negged x2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2013)

women are fuking retarded...does not lift...check...liar...check....skinny...check...no job...check...actions prove disrespectful to women....check...sounds like a winner I fuking love him...break out the skinny jeansn


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

i like the part how he put his father on heroin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2013)

like father likey son...I like how he went to cure his father of his addiction to opiates


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2013)

cause that's how it works


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 20, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Negged x2


Yeah, me too.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

i like the part where he sends chunk of his mom to raven04


----------



## westb51 (Jun 20, 2013)

he told his dad the first hit was free, ended up charging him


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^LIES.  More and more lies.  Negged.



Lets find this guy and rip his toe nails off. WHOS WITH ME?!..................


----------



## SheriV (Jun 20, 2013)

Im with you but only because I just got screwed.. ...not ripped off, just screwed


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im with you but only because I just got screwed.. ...not ripped off, just screwed



I thought you liked it. Sorry :-(


----------



## SheriV (Jun 20, 2013)

it made me ANGRY


was that the desired effect?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> Lets find this guy and rip his toe nails off. WHOS WITH ME?!..................



I stubbed my toe the other day and I wanted my 3 year old to cut my whole damn pinky toe off with kiddy sissors. That toe business is no joke. I would rather pimp smack! It's got flare and style


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> it made me ANGRY
> 
> 
> was that the desired effect?


You won't like her when she's angry! Sheri smash!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> You won't like her when she's angry! Sheri smash!



I like it rough so its the desired emotional response! As long as she Sheri Smashes that ass down on my...................You know, never mind.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I stubbed my toe the other day and I wanted my 3 year old to cut my whole damn pinky toe off with kiddy sissors. That toe business is no joke. I would rather pimp smack! It's got flare and style



We could put some hot needles on a fire and shove them under this his toe nails too, Viet Cong style......................Too much?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 20, 2013)

water boarding till he tells us where the cash or joos is? ala abu ghraib style? ...too soon?


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> water boarding till he tells us where the cash or joos is? ala abu ghraib style? ...too soon?



You dont have enough water to make me talk sweetness. You may give me an erection though. Just clamp some jumper cables to my junk and a car battery and surround me in water................ah kinky sex is priceless.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 20, 2013)

no him rob....the scammer


I could get you too talk...not so difficult ghb


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 20, 2013)

sup guys


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> no him rob....the scammer
> 
> 
> I could get you too talk...not so difficult ghb


I would tell you anything you wanted to hear. All you have to do is ask


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> water boarding till he tells us where the cash or joos is? ala abu ghraib style? ...too soon?



This may work...if he had any of either. I certain he spent the money and never had any juice.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im with you but only because I just got screwed.. ...not ripped off, just screwed





robbiek426 said:


> We could put some hot needles on a fire and shove them under this his toe nails too, Viet Cong style......................Too much?





SheriV said:


> water boarding till he tells us where the cash or joos is? ala abu ghraib style? ...too soon?





robbiek426 said:


> You dont have enough water to make me talk sweetness. You may give me an erection though. Just clamp some jumper cables to my junk and a car battery and surround me in water................ah kinky sex is priceless.



... Um... I was thinking more like a stern talking too...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ... Um... I was thinking more like a stern talking too...



Well there goes your fun card.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Heavy I just got moved back to Indianapolis not that long ago. I had to quit a damn good job I had to take care of my father. I've bad a job constantly since I was 16. As of now I'm doing come programming to bring in some money till I can find a decent job in this area



Negged for being a lying pos scammer


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys trying to hit on or impress Sheriv please start your own thread, this is about the lying scammer, Longworthb.  Thank you.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 21, 2013)

XYZ said:


> You guys trying to hit on or impress Sheriv please start your own thread, this is about the lying scammer, Longworthb. Thank you.



+1
bunch of fukin eHeroes 
bout to start handin out negs GDI !


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah! Lets keep these AG thradz on track! Lol


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah! Lets keep these AG thradz on track! Lol



Yes, indeed.  We need to destroy scammers and see more nudes!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ok first off I did send the damn money back and it showed received. Western union has tracking and its not hard to check. Yes he was sold gear but the guy never shipped it. I played middle man and ended up caught in this shit
> 
> I steal money, have no shame and am a total fuckin' douchbag



And negged again


----------



## raven04 (Jun 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2013)

negged him and his bitch, i mean seriously whos fucken account is he logging in to check out what is happening...............


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2013)

everyone rep fuck out of raven04 so he can get some negs in also..........


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 22, 2013)

Negged. Have to spread some reps around before going for another round.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 22, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I'm not going to go back and forth with you over this hl. If u knew the entire story behind why I couldn't come back then u would understand but that's here nor there.



This guy lives right down the road from me. Ill tell you what............Let me know how much he owes you and what an ass beatin' would be worth in exchange for a nominal fee! LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> This guy lives right down the road from me. Ill tell you what............Let me know how much he owes you and what an ass beatin' would be worth in exchange for a nominal fee! LOL



He has $920 owed. Scalp him


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> He has $920 owed. Scalp him



Hmmm, this is a very lucrative offer! Does it come with 401, life insurance and full benefits?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 22, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Heavy I just got moved back to Indianapolis not that long ago. I had to quit a damn good job I had to take care of my father. I've bad a job constantly since I was 16. As of now I'm doing come programming to bring in some money till I can find a decent job in this area



negged again. If you're earning something today, you can pay something today.

*This is for free;  *I'll tell you just like I teach my kids longworth, "the only one deceived by ones lies are the liar who is telling them, everyone else can see right through the BS, as they shake their head in disbelief at how ridiculous the lie is"


----------



## raven04 (Jun 22, 2013)

lmao you guys are awesome lmao I havnt heard from him since the last time he posted


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 22, 2013)

I once paid $400 for 2 grams of drywall...does that count?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I once paid $400 for 2 grams of drywall...does that count?



Sure! And I got a shitload moar if you're interested!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I am a lying no good piece of shit that uses people.  I am worthless.  I'm a loser and I should be raped by big black boys.


  So you are familiar with New Jersey asswipe?  If it were my money, I'd put a gun to your head, make you strip down to nothing, handcuff your hands behind your back, and drop your fucking worthless pos ass off in Camden, NJ at 1 am on a Friday night...


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 23, 2013)

raven04 said:


> lmao you guys are awesome lmao I havnt heard from him since the last time he posted



Well if he's proven consistent on anything its lying so you probably wont.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 23, 2013)

What a bitchwipe. Negged again


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol I called lw out while back.I tried to tell everyone!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 24, 2013)

no you didnt, that was more of a gay off between you 2


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Heavy I just got moved back to Indianapolis not that long ago. I had to quit a damn good job I had to take care of my father. I've bad a job constantly since I was 16. As of now I'm doing come programming to bring in some money till I can find a decent job in this area



So says the lying scammer.


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> So you are familiar with New Jersey asswipe?  If it were my money, I'd put a gun to your head, make you strip down to nothing, handcuff your hands behind your back, and drop your fucking worthless pos ass off in Camden, NJ at 1 am on a Friday night...



Exactly. Prob ran away to Indiana cause he most likely pulled the same shit around here.


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> This guy lives right down the road from me. Ill tell you what............Let me know how much he owes you and what an ass beatin' would be worth in exchange for a nominal fee! LOL



Olm used to have a section dedicated to this kinda shit iirc. Posting up scammer info and local bro's who would do collections for a fee lol


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

seriously??


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> seriously??



Yep


----------



## Swfl (Jun 25, 2013)

Longworthb= Negged x3


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

been a long ass time since I checked out OLM


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

love her and her negging ability.


----------

